
Microsoft announces new Surface Book with 16h of battery life - rufus42
http://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2016/10/26/13418678/microsoft-upgraded-surface-book-16-hour-battery-life
======
mamon
The most amazing thing here is: new Book is actually HEAVIER than previous
version (3.63 vs. 3.48 pounds) in order to increase battery life. I dare Apple
to do the same with their MacBooks, instead of that tired "thinner and
lighter" mantra.

